# Thoughts on Chopin



## CLS (Nov 10, 2010)

I simultaneously love and am depressed by this piece. It puts me in mind of some bittersweet memory of my childhood on which I can't quite put my finger. It feels like a memory that I held dear at one point, but now it only depresses me that I can't quite recapture it. Yet I still fondly remember how happy it made me, and it teases me with how happy reliving it could make me... if only I could recall what it was. A bit melodramatic perhaps, but that's what I think of when I listen to this. What are your thoughts when you listen to it?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Great piece. However I have heard it 3456568978964356878.965 times and am quite sick of it by now  But it is beautiful, no doubt. My thoughts when I listen to it? 'No...Not again.'


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't like that particular piece, but I _am_ a huge fan of Chopin. He wasn't called the "Poet of the Piano" for no reason.

Here are a few of my Chopin favorites.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

funny, this piece sounds like the relative major to his nocturne in C sharp minor, first 30 seconds was almost identical.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This is the exact reason I don't just pop in the nocturnes at any time...I enjoyed hearing this so much; it's been a while and it felt so fresh. I've been watching Valentina since she first started also and I absolutely love her Chopin...I didn't know this was up so thanks for leading me in the direction...her etudes are my favorite by anyone alive, for me, and those are some of my favorite pieces...I wonder...those, I have heard a gazillion times and I still can't imagine thinking 'not again' about any great piece of work. 

Your description, CLS, matches that of what I feel when I hear the opus 10 e-flat minor etude.


----------

